# There's no place like home....



## Ghostwheel (Oct 17, 2011)

So I'm tired of the same old haunt we've been doing since 1977 and suddenly I thought "Hey, maybe there is something out on the Internet that I can get and idea from." because *gasp* I never bothered to look in all these years. I'm searching the net for some interesting new thing to make and lo and behold I find that THERE'S A WHOLE BUNCH OF PEOPLE WHO MAKE COOL HALLOWEEN PROPS all over the internet. Within a measly 8 hours or so, I'm so jazzed I can hardly walk through my living room (because I've run back and forth from the computer to the garage to get all kinds of supplies to make at least 4 dozen items before Halloween-HAH!). And I'm pointing to the screen, dragging spousey and grommits, saying "LOOK! There are other people out there LIKE US!!!!!" The next thing I know we are sitting around with the PVC (from the maze we built in the front yard for a Harry Potter Goblet of Fire party several years back) putting it together like Lincoln Logs (this is not unusual in out family, BTW) and the kids are chanting "spider, spider" and spousey is chanting "storage, storage" and I'm sitting there with a smile and a glassy look on may face saying "There's no place like home, there's no place like home..." So here I am.

Hi!


----------



## Ghostwheel (Oct 17, 2011)

And I will fix my typos when I get 10 posts under my belt.


----------



## Dixie (Feb 18, 2009)

Hi Ghostwheel, and welcome to Haunt Forum - this is a great place to meet a bunch of people that ARE just like you. We have a very tight knit community here, and love to share ideas year round. I'm glad that you are so excited to find us, and I can't wait to hear some of your wisdom as well! Happy haunting!


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)




----------



## CreeepyCathy (Mar 28, 2009)

hey & welcome.


----------



## Vlad (Aug 2, 2005)

Hi GW, Welcome to the forum! Since 1977 huh? You must be as old as me then, lol. I'm glad you found us and we'd love to see pics of what you've done in the past, don't forget to take some as you go now. Where are you?? If you're anywhere near NJ you're welcome to come join our NJ/PA make and take group. If not find a group near you, that's when the madness really begins!


----------



## Evil Queen (Mar 8, 2008)




----------



## Dixie (Feb 18, 2009)

Vlad said:


> If you're anywhere near NJ you're welcome to come join our NJ/PA make and take group.


NO no NOOOO! If you are in TEXAS, come to the DFW Make n Take group!!! Haha, couldn't help it Vlad, yanno, stealing members from NJ and all.


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

Welcome home! And yes it is a surprise when you find out how many people there are out here like you. You're lucky to have a family to help you. And I agree with Dixie, you should be in Texas, or better yet, from Oklahoma.


----------



## The Halloween Lady (Aug 18, 2010)




----------



## hedg12 (Jul 6, 2008)

Welcome!


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Welcome to the forum.. It sounds like you belong here.


----------



## Manon (Aug 2, 2011)

Welcome to the forum! We're a pretty friendly bunch!


----------



## stick (Jan 21, 2009)

Hello and Welcome


----------



## Death's Door (Mar 22, 2006)

Hello and welcome to the forum!!!!


----------



## tcass01 (Aug 20, 2010)

Hi Ghostwheel, Welcome! Any help you need with ideas, we just love to offer suggestions. Bring it on!


----------



## fick209 (Aug 31, 2009)

Welcome to the forum!!! Since 1977??? I would LOVE to see some pics from back then! Glad you found the forum & look forward to seeing some new pics from you and your family!


----------

